# Venezuela:  suicide bomber Maduro about to FULLY detonate



## LastProphet

*Venezuela: suicide bomber Maduro about to FULLY detonate *
The "globalized" economy is based on oil.
To get why Venezuela, one of the oil richest countries in the world, "_is basically bankrupt again_", start with this:
"_Venezuela first lady runs for congress; spouse's foe blocked_".
For dummies: yet another bomb by illuminati suicide bomber Maduro detonated as parallel reverse script, to have human cattle get who in this simulated reality is the good and the bad guy.
Side note:  at the end of the show, guys are replaced with women, from Taiwan to Brazil, in a parallel script to half-sisters Angela, and Hitlery, first women chancellor of Germany and president of the US.

*Maduro is an illuminazi agent transferring Venezuela's oil almost for free to his illuminati master.*
Every government of oil producing countries is executing the illuminati script of dumping oil prices, to create endless deception before the end of the show.
In fact at this point Venezuela is one of only four countries exporting more than a million barrels a day where production costs are below $50 a barrel.

*Stage is now set for Maduro's full detonation as suicide bomber: *
"_Venezuela prepares for elections, opposition could win majority_" for dummies: 
Despite all previous Maduro bombs, the election still will have to be rigged to produce the scripted result.
The theater "Venezuela vs US" is terminated by his successor, the openly pro-US "opposition".

_*Notes*_
August 5 - Venezuela is basically bankrupt again
Venezuela is basically bankrupt again - The Washington Post

August 3, 2015 - Venezuela first lady runs for congress; spouse's foe blocked
Venezuela first lady runs for congress spouse s foe blocked - Yahoo News

August 4, 2015 - Venezuela prepares for elections, opposition could win majority
Venezuela prepares for elections potential opposition win - UPI.com

*BASICS*
For suicide bombers start with this:
Boeing 777 downed in Ukraine's wing to be found in Reunion Island, Indian Ocean - Human cattle mocked to the utter limits.
Two gangs of illuminazi suicide bombers in action:
- "Putin" and the fake rebels, used to stage MH17 in July 2014 and blame it on the real rebels while pretending to blame it on Ukraine government.
- "Netanyahu" and the rest of Israel's government, used to stage the resurrection of Obama Bin Laden with a 9/11 remake at Jerusalem, again with pixels used to simulate the "missing" Boeing 777 crashing on Temple Mount.
Simulated reality terminated NOW Boeing Wing will be downed MH17 not missing MH370

Parallelism agenda ranges from supporting psy-op techniques to fulfilling the "in plain sight" commandment of the illuminati religion.
Examples at:
Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts

For Hitlery Clinton:
To what lengths german illuminazis mocked americans.
The 44th US president by the last antichrist - the real story.
United States since 2008: What ** REALLY ** happened - read it again days after Obama's staged arrest, 2015
Obama's full detonation, stripped "first black president" with Hillary Clinton as successor of GW Bush: from countless dedicated actors to veterans Bill Cosby and Al Sharpton.
The Last Antichrist Napoleon Hitler BushClinton since 1992 USA since 2008 What REALLY happened - read it again days after Obama will be arrested 2015.

_Blog_
Illuminati suicide bombers Venezuela Maduro about to FULLY detonate


----------



## Socialist

"For dummies: yet another bomb by illuminati suicide bomber"
LOL.


----------



## shadow355

Socialist said:


> "For dummies: yet another bomb by illuminati suicide bomber"
> LOL.


 

  One 124+P bullet to the head solves the problem.








    Shadow 355


----------



## LastProphet

"Pablo Escobar" is a photoshop job to suggest Maduro.  
Other than the general agenda "" the association psy-op is part of Maduro's full detonation as suicide bomber.

_*Note*_
Photo at "Pablo Escobar shows how much power he had"
The beginning of the end for drug-lord Pablo Escobar shows how much power he had

*BASICS*
Mind control techniques: Psy-ops to Destroy logical reasoning: Heliocentrism to fake germanwings crash
Mind Control Techniques - in fact just the Big Lie at work: Destroy logical reasoning Illuminati miracles for dummies


----------



## waltky

A sore loser already...

*Maduro promises ‘rebellion’ if ousted*
_Tue, May 03, 2016 - CLOCKS AHEAD: Venezuelans set their timepieces ahead by a half-hour in a move ordered by the government as part of its efforts to deal with an electricity shortage_


> A defiant Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro on Sunday urged supporters to launch a general strike and “rebellion” if the opposition succeeds in ousting him from office in a referendum.  Maduro’s fiery May Day speech came as Venezuela’s emboldened opposition prepared to present today more than 10 times the roughly 200,000 signatures needed to begin organizing a referendum to remove the unpopular president, blamed by many for the country’s deep economic crisis.  Maduro vowed to fight for his job, despite a deep crisis in the country that has seen riots and looting in the second city over four-hour daily blackouts introduced to save energy.  “If the oligarchy some day does something against me and manages to take this palace, I order you to declare yourselves in rebellion and decree an indefinite general strike,” he told supporters massed outside the presidential palace.
> 
> Maduro told them the referendum “is an option, not an obligation. Here the only obligation is the presidential election and that will be in 2018.”  A recent poll found that more than two-thirds of Venezuelans want Maduro, elected president by a razor-thin margin in 2013, to leave office.  Venezuela, which has the world’s largest proven oil reserves, has plunged into economic chaos as global crude prices have collapsed. It has been in recession since 2013.  The import-dependent country faces acute shortages of food and basic goods such as toilet paper due to a lack of currency, more than 96 percent of which it gets from oil sales.  Maduro has vowed to press on with the socialist “revolution” launched in 1999 by his predecessor, Hugo Chavez, which has given Venezuela a government-led economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporters of Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro on Sunday hold up a cardboard figure of him and National Assembly President Henry Ramos Allup at a rally to commemorate May Day in Caracas.​
> If the electoral board accepts the signatures collected by the opposition as valid — far from a sure bet, since opponents say the board is stacked with Maduro cronies — the opposition will then have to collect 4 million more for the board to organize the vote.  Opponents are racing to hold the referendum before the end of the year. According to Venezuela’s constitution, after January next year a successful recall vote would transfer power to Maduro’s vice president rather than trigger new elections.  Jesus Torrealba, spokesman for the Mesa de la Unidad (MUD) opposition coalition that controls Venezuela’s legislature, said the signatures — collected in “record time” — would be delivered to the electoral board today.  However, board official Tania D’amelio suggested on Twitter that the board might not start verifying the signatures until late this month.
> 
> Meanwhile, Venezuelans lost half an hour of sleep as their clocks were set forward on Sunday on Maduro’s orders to help save power. At 2:30am, Venezuela shifted its time ahead by 30 minutes — to four hours behind Greenwich Mean Time.  The move, announced in the middle of last month, is part of a package of measures the embattled president is pursuing to cope with a crippling electricity shortage.  In announcing the time change, the Maduro government said 30 extra minutes of daylight at the end of the day would curb the use of lights and air conditioning, especially draining for the power grid.  Maduro’s government has also instituted four-hour daily blackouts across most of the nation, reduced the public-sector workweek to two days and ordered schools closed on Fridays — adding to the woes of a nation already stuck in a crushing recession.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Maduro tells OAS to 'shove it'...




*Venezuela’s leader tells OAS to ‘shove it,’ urges rally*
_Thu, Jun 02, 2016 - Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro urged people to demonstrate against the Organization of American States (OAS) in Caracas yesterday over what he labels its meddling in Venezuela’s political crisis._


> As part of an escalating war of words, Maduro on Tuesday told the head of the Washington-based organization to “shove it.”  The verbal barrage came after OAS Secretary-General Luis Almagro called for an urgent meeting on the Venezuelan crisis, warning democracy was at risk in the country.  Oil-rich Venezuela’s economy is in very dire straits and the opposition wants to remove the president through a referendum. There are increasing signs of social unrest, such as looting, with shortages of most basic consumer goods such as soap and toilet paper.  In a 132-page letter to the president of the OAS Permanent Council, Almagro requested a meeting of the organization’s 34 member states from Saturday next week to June 20.  “The institutional crisis in Venezuela demands immediate changes in the actions of the executive branch,” Almagro wrote, adding that the socialist nation is “at risk of falling immediately into a situation of illegitimacy.”
> 
> The opposition-controlled legislature had requested that Almagro invoke the Inter-American Democratic Charter — which regulates government behavior in members states — to assess whether the Maduro government violated standards.  “Mr Almagro, you can take your Democratic Charter ... put it in a skinny little tube and shove it wherever it fits,” Maduro fired back at a rally of thousands of his supporters in Caracas. “Venezuela must be respected. No one is going to apply any charter to Venezuela. I call for a national rebellion in the face of these international threats.”  Maduro also vowed to sue the congressional leadership for “treason” and “usurping” executive duties.
> 
> Later on Tuesday, appearing on TV, Maduro said: “Seeking to intervene in Venezuela is a crime. I call for mobilization against interventionism.”  He said he wanted “a big anti-imperialist and anti-Almagro march” by young Venezuelans who follow Maduro’s socialist agenda.  The leftist leader accuses the US and the OAS of conspiring against his government at the behest of the “fascist Venezuelan right,” which he blames for severe shortages of food and medicine gripping the recession-racked country.  He has decreed a state of emergency and recently held military exercises to counter the alleged foreign threat.
> 
> The OAS leader has repeatedly sparred with Maduro in recent months, calling him a “dictator.”  Under the OAS Charter, the Permanent Council may vote to suspend Venezuela’s membership with a two-thirds vote, on the grounds of preserving democracy.  Venezuela’s economy has plummeted along with global crude prices over the past two years.  The crisis has been aggravated by electricity shortages that have forced rolling blackouts, school closures and a dramatically shortened work week for public sector employees.  Polls indicate that nearly seven in 10 Venezuelans want Maduro to go.  Early last month, an opposition coalition turned in as many as 1.85 million signatures demanding a referendum to recall the unpopular president.  The leftist leader’s allies say the petitions are rife with fraud.  The opposition welcomed Almagro’s move and urged the international community to step up pressure on Maduro’s government.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Recall referendum decision delayed...




*Decision delayed on referendum to recall Venezuela's Maduro*
_June 3, 2016 - The meeting was to confirm or deny the validity of signatures on a recall petition._


> Elections officials in Venezuela canceled a planned meeting to determine if a referendum to oust President Nicholas Maduro can proceed while protesters gathered to decry the country's lack of food.  The country's National Election Council was set to decide Thursday if a petition of 1.85 million signatures, the first step in removing Maduro from office, was valid. The council's meeting with opposition leaders, in control of Venezuela's National Assembly since elections in December, was abruptly and indefinitely canceled.
> 
> While anti-Maduro forces in the government remained uncertain on how to proceed, opposition spokesman Jesus Torrealba said, "We are going to announce to the nation the steps we will take in the face of this unprecedented situation. We call on the Venezuelan people to remain calm."  Maduro's United Socialist Party says at least 10,000 of the signatures on the petition are fraudulent.
> 
> The Roundtable for Democracy, a coalition of opposition parties, ran on a platform of ousting Maduro before the expiration of his term in 2019. They blame the socialist president for social tension caused by an economic crisis. Venezuela has a 700 percent inflation rate, the world's highest, as well as daily power outages, food and medicine shortages, an increase in violent crime, and a paralysis in government.  About 100 protesters in Caracas, the capital, shouting, "No more talk, we want food," got within six blocks of the presidential palace Thursday before they met another group of protesters and were dispersed by police with tear gas.
> 
> Decision delayed on referendum to recall Venezuela's Maduro


----------



## waltky

600,000 of 2 million signatures were fraudulent...




*Petition to recall Venezuelan president 'validated,' opposition says*
_June 25, 2016  -- Venezuelan opposition leaders said they have enough validated signatures on a petition to remove President Nicolas Maduro in a recall referendum._


> "The total national validation, in spite of all the obstacles, is 409,313 signatures. The annulment will happen in 2016," Henrique Capriles, the opposition politician, said Friday.  The initial petition handed in last month gathered almost 2 million signatures but election officials said 600,000 of those were fraudulent. Residents who signed the petition had until Friday to have their identity cards and fingerprints checked.  Only 1 percent of the electorate -- 194,729 voters -- were needed to sign the petition in the first phase.
> 
> The process next must be validated by election officials. Then, a second petition must be signed by 4 million people -- 20 percent of the population.  If a referendum can't be first schedule until after Jan. 10, he would be replaced by the vice president, Aristobulo Isturiz, a supporter of Maduro.  Maduro was elected to a six-year term in April 2013 after the death of Hugo Chavez.  The opposition said Maduro's socialist policies have led to rampant inflation and shortages of food and basic goods.
> 
> The recent slump in oil prices has burdened the country.  "The government, the police and the national guard are the first ones stealing the food," Manuel Araque, a farmer in Barlovento, told Al Jazeera. "If this government continues in power, they will ruin us."  Maduro, who says he is the victim of an "economic war" led by businesses with the backing of the U.S., alleges the signature process had irregularities and vowed no referendum will take place this year.  "If there is one, we will go and win it. If there isn't, political life in this country will go on," he said.
> 
> Petition to recall Venezuelan president 'validated,' opposition says



See also:

*OAS chief blames Venezuela's problems on Maduro regime*
_June 24, 2016  -- The head of the Organization of American States called for a recall of Venezuelan president Nicolas Maduro to relieve the country of inflation and food shortages._


> In a report issued Thursday at the Washington headquarters of the organization comprising 34 Western Hemisphere countries, Secretary General Luis Almargo blamed Maduro's government for Venezuela's economic collapse, and urged support for a recall referendum.  "This crisis is reaching a breaking point. These challenges cannot be blamed on external forces. The situation facing Venezuela today is the direct result of the actions of those currently in power," Almargo's report to the OAS Permanent Council said.  He then itemized some of Venezuela's problems.
> 
> "Venezuela holds some of the largest oil reserves on the planet, with vast fertile land and large mineral resources. What should be one of the wealthiest countries in the region is facing unprecedented levels of poverty, a critical humanitarian crisis and one of the highest violent crime rates in the world. The confrontation between the branches of government has caused the failure of the political system and its collapse, which in turn has worsened economic, social and humanitarian conditions in the country. Inflation has reached 720 percent. The GDP is predicted to drop, according to economic indicators, another 8 percent this year. External debt has reached $130 billion, or the equivalent of an estimated 6-years' worth of oil exports. Venezuela has the 9th highest unemployment rate in the world. 73 percent of households and 76 percent of Venezuelans lived in poverty in 2015. After the 12th increase since the government was elected in 2013, the minimum wage is approximately, according to official statistics, $24 per month; that is less than a dollar per day. The systematic failure of the controlled exchange rate system has caused the currency to lose 99 percent of its value since 2013. International businesses have shut their doors because no one is able to pay. There are unprecedented food and medical shortages across the country."
> 
> Maduro, chosen by former President Hugo Chavez to succeed him as leader of the socialist country, typically blames its problems on outside influences, notably alleged U.S. interventions in Latin America, and attempts to overthrow the government. At the Washington meeting, Almargo was accused of attempting to orchestrate a coup of the Venezuelan government.  "The abuses and surpassing of authority by the secretary general are my concern," responded Nicaraguan representative Denis Ronaldo Moncada Colindres. "He is trying to overthrow sovereign states represented here. He is an administrative official. He is involving [the OAS] in a coup against Venezuela."
> 
> Almargo's report was circulated, the OAS said, to build dialogue to find a solution to the problems of an OAS member, and not as a call to punish Venezuela for actions which could be interpreted as violations of the OAS charter.  "Dialogue is important. However, we cannot allow it to be an excuse for inaction. The Venezuelan people cannot afford delays for finding solutions to the problems they face, noted Michael Fitzpatrick, the U.S. representative to the OAS.
> 
> OAS chief blames Venezuela's problems on Maduro regime


----------



## waltky

First step for Maduro recall passes muster...




*Venezuelan campaign for Maduro recall passes first hurdle*
_Tue, 02 Aug 2016 - The National Electoral Council in Venezuela approves the first step in an opposition campaign to recall President Nicola Maduro._


> It said the opposition had succeeded in gathering 1% of voter signatures in all 24 of Venezuela's states.  The move is the first part of the opposition's push for an early end to President Maduro's term in office.  In a further twist, the Supreme Court declared the parliament in contempt for swearing in three opposition delegates.
> Deep divisions
> 
> The three delegates were elected last year but the Supreme Court had barred them from taking up their seats over alleged irregularities in the 6 December poll.  The National Assembly, which is controlled by the opposition, swore them in last week arguing that in the months since they were barred, the investigation had stalled and they were innocent until proven guilty.  But on Monday the Supreme Court warned that all decisions taken by the assembly would be null and void until the three stood down.
> 
> The opposition says the court is stacked with government loyalists intent on preventing the opposition from exerting its power in the National Assembly.  Venezuela's political and economic crisis has deeply divided the country. Shortages of basic goods are widespread, as is looting.  The inflation rate is one of the highest in the world and there are long queues outside shops.
> 
> The National Electoral Council (CNE) said Mr Maduro's opponents had cleared the threshold of obtaining 200,000 valid signatures on a petition demanding that the president face a recall referendum.  The council did not set a date for the next stage of the lengthy recall process - when the opposition will need to collect four million signatures in just three days.  The opposition accuses Mr Maduro's administration of mismanaging the economy.  Mr Maduro was elected in April 2013. His term runs until 2019.
> 
> *Next steps towards a referendum*


----------



## waltky

Maduro turns down early election as way out of economic crisis...




*Maduro rejects early elections as way out of crisis*
_Tue, Nov 15, 2016 - SPECIAL POWERS: The Venezuelan president has again extended the state of emergency, which means he can govern, confront economic warfare and support the people, he said_


> Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro on Sunday rejected early elections as a way out of a spiraling crisis that has led to widespread shortages, soaring inflation and mass protests.  “An electoral way out? Way out to where?” he said on his weekly television program.  “Nobody should get obsessed with electoral processes that are not in the constitution,” Maduro said.  His comments came a day after his leftist government and the opposition agreed on a “road map” for negotiations to defuse a potentially explosive crisis.  No reference to early elections was made in the joint statement issued at the end of the Vatican-backed talks, but leaders of the main opposition coalition portrayed it as opening the way to elections as a solution to the political impasse.
> 
> Carlos Ocariz, a negotiator for the opposition’s Venezuelan Democratic Unity Roundtable (MUD), on Saturday said that the coalition would remain in the dialogue “until it obtains the most important thing: national elections and a recall referendum.”  However, Maduro mocked that statement on his television show.  “It makes me very happy that the MUD will continue in the dialogue until December 2018,” he said, referring to the end of his term.  An opposition signature drive for a referendum to recall Maduro was stopped in its tracks earlier this year by a regime-dominated National Electoral Council and Supreme Court, leading to the current impasse.
> 
> Only half of the about 30 groups that belong to the MUD back the dialogue, seeing it as an attempt to deflect their demands for a leadership change.  “The dialogue between the regime and a sector of the opposition began as a consequence of the theft of the recall referendum, but today we ask ourselves: What happened to the right of Venezuelans to vote that originated the dialogue,” said Voluntad Popular, the party of jailed opposition leader Leopoldo Lopez.  Miranda state Governor Henrique Capriles, a former presidential candidate whose political movement supports the dialogue, called for the opposition to “immediately retake the agenda of a popular mobilization,” on Twitter on Sunday.  “The crisis gets worse by the day,” he said.
> 
> Hours later, Maduro extended for another two months the national states of emergency and economic emergency, which give him special powers “to continue governing and confronting economic warfare and supporting the people.”  Venezuela has suffered a spectacular implosion in the past three years, worsened by plunging oil prices. Riots, looting and violent crime have accompanied the economy’s downward spiral.  Food and medicine shortages have grown so desperate that Human Rights Watch calls the situation a “profound humanitarian crisis.”
> 
> Maduro rejects early elections as way out of crisis - Taipei Times


----------

